# multiple visa



## hutchings1909 (May 27, 2010)

can any body tell me instead of me returning to the uk can i get a multi entry non immigrant visa my existing one runs out on 27th june,does any body know it i can go to the thai embassy in mymarma for one


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

hutchings1909 said:


> can any body tell me instead of me returning to the uk can i get a multi entry non immigrant visa my existing one runs out on 27th june,does any body know it i can go to the thai embassy in mymarma for one


im not 100% sure on the non im i think it is only obtainible from your contry of origin.

but what you can do if you dont want travel home yet is travel to say Laos veintine just over the border from thailand and get a double entry tourist visa.

ie, tourist visa x2 

takes 2 working days to process so only 1 overnight stay is reqd.

what you get is

on entry to Thailand 60 day

then after you go to your imigration office and get an extention for 3o days

so thats 3 months youve had here, so next..

you do a border run, in and outin 30 mins, when you come back in normally you would get 15 days, but YOU have a X2 tourist visa, so you get another 60 days.

and beacause its a tourist visa again when thats done you can extend it for 30 days.

bit of messing around but gets you 6 months and you can then repeat the prosses if you wish.

saves that long flight home.

hope this helps

chris


----------



## hutchings1909 (May 27, 2010)

i forgot to tell you im over 50 so its retirement visa i want


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

hutchings1909 said:


> i forgot to tell you im over 50 so its retirement visa i want


go to the embassy web site and read up on retirement visa's. 
very easy.

gives all the details you will need


phil


----------



## fun fun (May 21, 2011)

hutchings1909 said:


> i forgot to tell you im over 50 so its retirement visa i want


i not had one, altho i hear theres good and bad things with them, but heres a website that may help with some of your questions

HOW TO OBTAIN A RETIREMENT VISA IN THAILAND:
A Step-by-Step Guide | Retire in Thailand | ThaiEmbassy.com

chris


----------

